
Ask HN: Ever heard audio injection on United airlines wifi? - malchow
August 19, 2016 – SFO to ORD – my wife and I connect to the United Wifi network. Panasonic is the operator of the service.<p>Before actually paying for the service, I launch Google Play Music and begin playing a cached track. (It was clear that my iPad had no access to the open internet at this time, but it was on the LAN.) As I begin playing the track, I hear a second audio track playing underneath the music. It&#x27;s a 15-second audio ad, on repeat, for the Chase United Explorer credit card and its 30,000 bonus mile offer.<p>When I flip up the iOS system tray (by dragging a finder from the bottom of the screen up), I see that the track playing is flashing intermittently between the correct metadata for my Google Play Music track, and a United URL containing a path to some audio file.<p>This turned out to be repeatable for the entire flight. Using the headphone remote to pause and unpause, the ad would initiate with each pause&#x2F;unpause press.<p>Wondering if anyone else has seen this.
======
LP4TOL
Its been done before on alot of services especially on the gaming software
steam with in game ads there is a way to block this in the future but it would
vary with each service

~~~
shostack
Can you elaborate on the Steam situation? Are there any sources on it? Would
love to know more.

